
A Visit to AppSee.com = Unsolicited Personal Email - newbie1010
Yesterday I visited AppSee.com<p>Today I got a personalized email from their account manager :<p>&quot;Hi [FirstName],<p>Thank you for your recent interest in Appsee.<p>Unfortunately, I was unable to contact you earlier to discuss the nature of your inquiry.<p>Appsee is a powerful visual in-app analytics platform that.... &quot;<p>What blackmagic are they using?
======
JohnSela
Hey newbie1010, John here, Appsee's CMO :) We don't send that email to people
who don't request us to reach out to them. Could you provide me with your
email so I could check our system to find out why you got that message? Have a
great day! John

------
rcavezza
leadforensics.com

~~~
rootme
what script on the source code on the website identify this solution?

~~~
rcavezza
[https://builtwith.com/appsee.com](https://builtwith.com/appsee.com) \-
Confirmed - they are using leadforensics.

~~~
rootme
And again my question. I can't see any js on the source code of the web page..

------
rootme
did you fill up any form? or they just get your name/email out of nowhere? are
you logged in on LinkedIn all the time?

